# bamboo gig pole question



## spagency (May 15, 2020)

Does anyone know what the white sleeve that connects the bamboo pole to the gig is made out of? Looks like some kind of molded heat shrink pvc maybe? Anyone?


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

anyone know


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

No idea


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not positive, but I build mine using cut to fit pvc pipe.
Heat one end with a heat gun, it'll get limpy. Either stretch it over the bamboo pole end or you can use two long screwdrivers or anything such as that to spread the pvc diameter bigger, then put it on your bamboo pole, then heat the other end to stretch it over your gig head.
Use leather gloves, and squeeze the pvc around both ends, and as it cools, it will tighten up around the pole and gig head.
Once you get the hang of it, you can heat the pvc end and easily slide it onto your pole, and your gig head.
Just measure the diameter of your pole and gig head, then get the next smaller pvc pipe diameter.
ie..... if your pole is 2" diameter, get 1.75" pvc pipe. It'll stretch over the 2" ends.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

thanks CurDog


----------

